# 4 zone receiver with ipod



## D Wulf (Feb 15, 2008)

I need some help choosing a 4 zone setup for a friend at work he is prewired for a 4 zone and has asked me
for some help finding a receiver he is not looking to go high end but not bottom shelf either.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am assuming one of the 4 Zones is the main HT where the AVR is going to reside as even Flagship AVR's have only 3 Zone Outputs. If not, I really do not know of an AVR that offers 4 additional Zones.

If it is as I was hoping, Onkyo's 007 Series would work well. As would Denon's AVR-3310, Denon's AVR-3311, 4310, 4311 as well offer 3 Zones. The Denon's allow Digital Connections to the Zones whereas the Onkyo only offers Analog.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

“Four zone set up” – I’m afraid that doesn’t tell us much. That can range all the way from a simple set up that merely plays the selected source in other areas, to fully independent local control, where each zone can select its own source, control the volume in the room, etc. with in-wall control panels. Complicating matters further, multi-zone can include video capabilities on top of the usual audio.

Of course, there are other options between the “simple” and “maximum flexibility” extremes. Bottom line, we’ll need more information before we can offer any viable suggestions.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I have never seen a 4 zone AVR and not even any high end processor either, like Wayne has said things can get very complicated so more info is required.


----------



## D Wulf (Feb 15, 2008)

I believe all he wants is a way to play his Ipod or receiver in any of the 4 zones. I do not think he was interested in playing different sources at the same time but I will ask tomorrow at work and verify.

Thanks
David


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

If that is the case then a good stereo integrated amp like an NAD or Cambridge Audio and a volume-controlled, impedance-matching, 4-speaker selector like a Niles SSVC-4 or a Sima SSW-4HP could be a solution.


----------



## D Wulf (Feb 15, 2008)

Well I asked and his needs are:

Able to play different sources in each zone.

Keypads 
Rooms are prewired for keypads did not say what wire type or # of conductors.

Keypads that will allow Ipod to be docked.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Home Theater Direct is the best deal for whole house audio that I’m aware of. 

Sorry, but AFAIK there is no such thing as a keypad with an iPod dock. iPod connection will have to be accomplished at the system's front end.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I agree with Wayne the MCA-66 is what you want to look at for that many zones at a decent price point


----------

